# Etiquette at a show and in the ring



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

A friend has asked whether I would be willing to do ring training with her Russian Toy Terriers and then if that goes well handle for her. 

So I was wondering whether you guys have any advice about etiquette at a show and in the ring?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I don't understand what you mean? Can you be more specific?


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

If you participate in the local kennel association's ring training, you will be advised on rules, etiquette etc. I found ring training very useful. I learned how to move so that I didn't get in the way of Matteo. I also learned the different ways in which you can show in the ring. Teach the dog to poop before going in. Some dogs get a nervous tummy. I participated every week for months before Matteo was shown. Different judges watched and judged him, gave tips for free stacking etc. It worked


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Minie said:


> If you participate in the local kennel association's ring training, you will be advised on rules, etiquette etc. I found ring training very useful. I learned how to move so that I didn't get in the way of Matteo. I also learned the different ways in which you can show in the ring. Teach the dog to poop before going in. Some dogs get a nervous tummy. I participated every week for months before Matteo was shown. Different judges watched and judged him, gave tips for free stacking etc. It worked


No the belgian club doesnt have ring training as far as I know and my french and dutch sucks too much.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Oh that's really sad. Her in Copenhagen, it's every Wednesday. Anyone can come. You don't need to announce your participation in advance. All breeds are there. Sometimes 50 plus dogs and sometimes only 30. It costs 5 Euros per dog . It taught Matteo how to stay calm even with a bitch in heat beside him. Really good socialising training


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

(Admins, please remove this post if it's not allowed)

A while back, I created a short PDF with information for those new or relatively new to showing dogs. It's attached here - hope it helps, curlflooffan, and you're waaaaaay ahead of most people just by asking for knowledge. Yay, you!


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

I will be doing ring training with the owner. 

I was wondering about unspoken rules and social faux pas. I don't want to make a bad impression inside or outside the ring by accident.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I suspect that while there are some things that are constant, many of the unwritten rules will vary from one country to another. Attending a few shows and getting into conversation with experienced exhibitors might be your best bet - after their classes, of course - not while they are keyed up and preparing before!


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

Keep your dog's face out of other dogs' space. That's really a safety rule. If your dog is a male, pay attention to where that penis is pointed - they often like to mark at shows and letting them mark on other peoples' things is rude. In related news, don't ever set your drink on the floor - don't ask me how I know! 😟 😖🤣 Dress well - it shows respect for the sport, your dog and yourself. And the main thing is have fun.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

LOL ok so couple of complications. I met yesterday for ring training and it went very well but the older dog responded better to me so I will probably be handling him. The challenge is that he is black and tan and most of the appropriate clothing I have are the ones I wear to important meetings at work and they are very dark, black mostly. Plus the skirts don't have pockets. So not very good for showing a nearly completely black dog...

But I do have a pink dress with pockets. It is not very short but I noticed today that because of the cut of the skirt, when I bend down there is a real risk of me showing the other exhibitors more of me than I want to...

I am there to show a dog, not my underwear! 

I think I need to go shopping...


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

curlflooffan said:


> I am there to show a dog, not my underwear!  I think I need to go shopping...


LOL...good thinking! Tennis shorts under the pink dress will work, if you're comfortable doing that. Resale and charity shops are wonderful places to find show clothes - you can get good deals on appropriate clothes and support good works at the same time. Happy shopping!


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

SandyTopknot said:


> LOL...good thinking! Tennis shorts under the pink dress will work, if you're comfortable doing that. Resale and charity shops are wonderful places to find show clothes - you can get good deals on appropriate clothes and support good works at the same time. Happy shopping!


Thankfully there is an overlap for me between 'work appropriate attire' and 'show appropriate attire' so I can invest a little in a new dress as I should get a lot of use out of it outside the ring too.


----------

